# Volcán de Tijarafe



## barconauta (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have photos and videos from new Spanish ferry Volcán de Tijarafe in my blog 

http://sergiocruises.blogspot.com

You can see them there.
It´s a new Spanish Ferry that will links Canary islands (Spain), Madeira island (Portugal) and Portimão(Portugal), this summer 2008!

Regards

barconauta


----------

